# new nock point tool



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Guys, here is a new nock tool to set zero nock on the string. Set the bow in the bow vise,The Magnetic string level clamps any where on the string to make the string plumb. Will not slip as some others do.
The arrow level will show where the zero mark will be on the string 
Each different diameter arrow will give a different zero point on the bow square.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Very nice Mike!! If you have them at Redding, I will take one!!! Look forward to seeing you there!!! Happy Easter!:smile:



brtesite said:


> Guys, here is a new nock tool to set zero nock on the string. Set the bow in the bow vise,The Magnetic string level clamps any where on the string to make the string plumb. Will not slip as some others do.
> The arrow level will show where the zero mark will be on the string
> Each different diameter arrow will give a different zero point on the bow square.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Very convenient tool to keep with you....fits easily in your quiver!!!!!

Another ingenious britesite invention!!!!


----------

